# The Future of country music



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

This kid is gettin down. he cant be very old but he sure does know how to rock

http://link.brightcove.com/services/player/bcpid1610699488?bctid=31812464001


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha.. now that was good for a laugh!! :bigok:


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

lol. thats funny. looked like he knows all the words too.


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

That actually looks like the kid that is in the video for that song.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

its got to be the same kid cause he has the same guitar in the first vid


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I was kinda hoping it did not have a future.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

^^^^BOOOOO

ha ha just kidding i guess its different strokes for different folks


----------



## kawi rider (Nov 23, 2009)

That was awesome!! What an entertainer..


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

thats defnatly the same kid


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

What a cutie!


----------

